
J.D. Salinger, Unbound - lermontov
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/18/books/jd-salinger-ny-public-library-exhibit.html
======
ping_pong
JD Salinger wrote the one book that transformed my life, and to some degree
still guides how I live my life today, even in my near-50s.

That said, I tried reading his other books and as far as I can tell, he was a
one hit wonder, so the deep fascination with him is strange to me.

~~~
jsdalton
Which book?

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191021001623/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191021001623/https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/18/books/jd-
salinger-ny-public-library-exhibit.html)

[http://archive.is/FxU11](http://archive.is/FxU11)

~~~
fernyellow
this link does not help me read the article as it still requires a ny times
account. Thank you for posting it though as I was at least able to read the
opening line.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Forget Me for Chrome works well for limited-reads-per-month sites like this.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/forget-me-clean-
hi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/forget-me-clean-
history-c/gekpdemielcmiiiackmeoppdgaggjgda)

------
rwmurrayVT
It seems so strange to have such a large exhibit when he was so private. The
family photos are wonderful and the entire exhibit seems lovely. It would be
incredible to read through the spiritual journals mentioned in the article.

